# A few new outfits.......



## girlyboy9 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey all, I'm a 25 year old crossdresser and I just got a few new outfits and a nubra(for cleavage) wondered how you all thought I looked! Be honest! Thanks






Christina


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 16, 2010)

I think they look pretty damn good! I like the first pic best


----------



## Lucy (Jul 16, 2010)

wow! it really looks like you have boobs!!


----------



## Cats Mother (Jul 16, 2010)

Amazing!!!! You look beautiful and busty x


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 16, 2010)

I agree. The bra is really convincing.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow! You look amazing!


----------



## jewele (Jul 16, 2010)

You look good!! I like the first pic also the best. Great hair and boobs look good!!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 16, 2010)

I agree you look great !


----------



## melimouse14 (Jul 17, 2010)

u look great! i love the boobs


----------



## Lori_TG (Feb 16, 2011)

OMG you are sooo pretty! You look great in all your outfits!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 17, 2011)

You look great! Wow!


----------



## llehsal (Feb 17, 2011)

Wowzerrrrsss!!!  This is VERY impressive!!!!  A few friends of mine would die to have their chest look this way...LOL


----------



## divadoll (Feb 17, 2011)

The boobs look great.  I would like to suggest something that plays down the broad shoulders.


----------



## girlyboy9 (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh I know I should pick outfits that flatter me more, but I always see tops that I think look so cute and I get them and once I buy them theyre mine lol!  So I take pics with them either way, it just stinks I cant wear tanktops and shirts like that cause of my huge manly shoulders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Feb 19, 2011)

well, lots of girls shouldn't wear tank tops either.  There are many things that I think are cute but are out of reach for my body type.  Spend the time to try it on and buy the items that look cute on your body and not on the hanger.  Male or female, everyone should wear clothing that flatter their body type.  I really don't care that you are wearing a tank top and skirt, but wear the tank and skirt that makes you look good.


----------



## amandag (Mar 5, 2011)

Great look - thanks for sharing!  You look wonderful. 
And as a fellow cd, I am jealous with your cleavage lol - running out to be a nubra!


----------



## ilovehuhu (Mar 9, 2011)

You look beautiful.


----------



## Lori_TG (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, I agree about people needing to find outfits that flatter your body. I could use some opinions with what I could wear with my body type. If anyone could recommend what I would look good in 


Please let me know.



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well, lots of girls shouldn't wear tank tops either.  There are many things that I think are cute but are out of reach for my body type.  Spend the time to try it on and buy the items that look cute on your body and not on the hanger.  Male or female, everyone should wear clothing that flatter their body type.  I really don't care that you are wearing a tank top and skirt, but wear the tank and skirt that makes you look good.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Lori_TG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I agree about people needing to find outfits that flatter your body. I could use some opinions with what I could wear with my body type. If anyone could recommend what I would look good in
> 
> ...


 Hey! Have you tried wearing ruffled skirts, they can be short but they give you the illusion of having curvier hips, besides they are super cute.


----------



## Lori_TG (Mar 12, 2011)

No I haven't but I will look into it ty. I also need to find skinny jeans with a high rise. I am having trouble finding them. I have low rise ones but when I bend over you see everything lol.
 



> Originally Posted by *moriesnailart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Have you tried wearing ruffled skirts, they can be short but they give you the illusion of having curvier hips, besides they are super cute.


----------

